# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ditari I Një Adoleshenti

## eris

DITARI I NJE ADOLESHENTI


Zemrën e kishte diku brenda stomakut. Gromësirat e trupit të tij ishin një farë dhimbjeje që e ndjente herë pas here. Aq i shqetësuar ndihej çdo ditë, sa e kishte të pamundur të mos e njihte shpirtin rebel, që përherë e më tepër i ngacmonte nervat. Netët i kalonte duke u përleshur në shtrat me vetveten, pa mundur dot të qante sadopak. 
Vendosi kështu të mbante një ditar. Historirat që do të hidhte aty brenda, duhej të ishin të vërteta, madje të tilla ishin dhe ai kishte ide të rrezikshme në kokë.
-Duhet të iki!-iu dorrëzua trurit me mendimin se ditari duhej shkruar në një farë mase i shkëputur nga emocionet e tij.
E kapi kështu një vrull i tmerrshëm për të krijuar ngjarje rreth vetes, por ekuilibri i mëparshëm nuk iu prish në asnjë farë raporti. 
E pyeste veten se çfarë kishte që nuk shkonte brenda tij, por nuk gjente asnjëherë përgjigjen e duhur, ndaj i tërbuar me pamundësinë për tu lëshuar në dorën e fatit, shihte me habi dhe admironte jetën e të tjerëve përreth.
Nisi të jetojë brenda vetvetes, duke shijuar buzët e tij, duke prekur trupin dhe duke u përbetuar se nuk do ta braktiste atë, që e quante mbijetesën e pafshirë të ëndërrimeve adoleshenciare

					 $ $ $

E zgjuan të trishtë. 
Ashtu sikurse çdo ditë,e ndjeu shijen e helmët që prodhonte nata mbi frymëmarrjen e tij. 
-Më lini edhe pak të fle-kërkoi me përbuzje nëpër dhëmbë, por nëna që nuk e kishte dëgjuar, i hapi grilën, pastaj duke ndezur dritën i bërtiti diçka me zë aq të lartë, sa ai mbështeti kokën nën jastëk për të mos dëgjuar më tepër.
Në përhumbjen që po i krijonte gjendja pas gjumit, u tremb nga zhurma nevrastenike e një muzike aq popullore, ku klarineta formonte duetin më të urryer me zërin e ngjirur të një lale prej elbasani, e klithi në vetvete, por pa shpresë. Babai i tij kishte aktivizuar shqisat drejt shijimit muzikor të mëngjesit. Ky ishte fundi. Duhej të çohej, një ditë e re po priste për të.
-Mëngjesi është gati!
Ai po kalonte minutat para pasqyrës, duke urryer trajtat e frikshme që merrte pas  zgjimit nga gjumi. Sytë e buhavitur, vija që gjithandej qarkonin fytyrën sikur të ishte gërvishtur në sherre të dhimbshëm natën, flokë që ngriheshin si antena dhe nuk donin të uleshin në vend, e bënë të mëshirohej.Më pas, i turpëruar edhe nga familja që kishte idenë e një paraqitjeje tjetër të tij, leu duart me sapun derisa shkuma e krijuar iu duk e bollshme për ti ngjyer dhe ngrirë  flokët, që më në fund po merrnin formën e duhur të tyre
Nuk kundërshtoi dot ofertat e nënës për të ngrënë. Ligji i saj ishte një mëngjes i bollshëm, që do ta karrikonte për të përballuar me sukses ditën në vazhdim. 
I mësuar, si zakonisht konsumoi sallamin e skuqur derisa ndjeu gromësimat, që  nisën dhe  nuk do të pushonin as pas orës së dytë të mësimit. 
Shijoi edhe vezët e zjera e vetëm kur u përball edhe njëherë me pasqyrën, pa se si e verdha e tyre kishte mbetur dukshëm mes dhëmbëve,  duke të kallur datën me pamjen e shëmtuar që dëshmonte.
-Ika,-ulëriu, e ritmikisht u dëgjua kërcitja e monedhave që babai po i numëronte me imtësi për tia dhënë.
I peshoi në dorë, i ndjeu të lehta, pa vlerë, iu dukën aq pak sa u quajt i mëshiruar, bëri ti flakte pa i numëruar, por ndërroi mendje dhe u nis pa sherr jashtë.
Duke zbritur shkallët e pallatit, u përball me plakën e katit të dytë, nuk i foli mirëmëngjes dhe kjo e pa shtrembër sa ai u pengua e për pak rrëshkiti nga shkallët. E mallkoi plakën dhe i uroi ngordhjen më të shpejtë të mundshme. Doli jashtë e liria që i dha dielli i pranverës, iu përplas fytyrës. 
-Sot nuk po shkoj në shkollë-tha, pastaj me kujdes eci duke ndërruar disa rrugica njëra pas tjetrës. Ndaloi te një dyqan ku ishte klient i përhershëm dhe e porositi shitësin tia mbante librat e shkollës derisa ai të kthehej në drekë.
Si i magjepsur, u tërhoq nga muzika e lokalit përballë. Rebel, i vendosur për të kundërshtuar këdo e gjithçka, eci dhe me sigurinë e rremë të dikujt të mësuar me një jetë pa rregulla, u fut brenda, zuri qoshen e një tavoline e porositi kafe e konjak. 
Alkoli ia renditi mirë mendimet. Pa, se mes të voglave të të atit, ishte ngatërruar për dreq edhe një mijëshe metalike. Buzëqeshi gjithë djallëzi, sikur tia kishte hedhur plakut, pastaj porositi konjak tjetër, bëri llogaritë me mendje e duke futur 20 lekët bakshish për kamarierin, porositi dopion e rradhës. 
U gjet i çlirët nga mendimet e veta, ia vlente nisja e një dite në këtë farë forme.
Për dreq, atij nuk do ti ecte ndonjëherë plotësisht në jetë. Mësuesi kujdestar, nën shoqërinë e drejtorit e të një individi tjetër, po shoqëroheshin drejt ambientit ku ai po argëtohej mizorisht. 
E rrëmbeu frika e zbulimit dhe me gotën që i dridhej në dorë, gjeti strehë me vrap në banjon e lokalit. Aty, duke u u ulur rehatshëm në një pozicion aspak komod, shkundi gotën mbi fytin që po i thahej, e futi në xhep atë dhe doli vjedhurazi, pa u vënë re  nga askush. 
 Gotën e theu në brinjën e një pallati në ndërtim e sipër, pastaj pa u kujtuar se iku pa paguar gjë, futi dorën në xhepa e rastësisht gjeti lekë që si shkonte ndër mend ti kishte.
U ndje me fat, i pasur, shkundi veten nga përgjumja e vendosi të strukej në gjirin e dijes, brenda shkollës ku aq shumë mund të argëtohej me naivët e klasës së vet.
-Ej, Lenci, të kanë vënë mungesë, e di?
-Ik o dreq, më lër rehat- i klithi gjithë entuziasëm debilit të klasës, që dikur duke e gjuajtur me një libër në kokë i kishte provokuar thirrjen: Mos në kokë, se e harroj mësimin
Vështroi rreth e rrotull. Vendi i tij ishte zënë nga dikush tjetër. Nuk po e përshëndeste njeri, por aq  i bënte. Imitoi një melodi fillimisht ulët, pastaj me zërin gjithmonë e më të fortë, që i dilte me logjikë e rregullsi nga gryka e ngjirrur.
-Hekur qënke?-dëgjoi dikë, që e përshëndeti me një grusht në shpinë.
Iu përgjigj me një dihatje të fuqishme fryme që nxorri nga mushkëritë, pastaj e pyeti nëse kishte rregulluar apo jo ndonjë femër ato ditë. 
Të dy u shkrinë gazit, teksa Lorenci iu hakërrua një vajze më të vogël, me syze, quka e dhëmbë të zverdhur, saqë ajo e shtangur u përplas pas një mësuesi të ri, që pa ia varur fare i dha duart me forcë.
Zilja e mësimit kishte rënë, e ai u fut vjedhurazi pas mësueses që kishte varur kokën mbi regjistër. Në rrezik për tu nxjerrë jashtë, e pranoi në ajër ftesën e dy vajzave që duke e njohur gjendjen e tij, e ftuan të qëndronte në mes të tyre atë orë.
-E dija që do të shkonin gjërat në këtë mënyrë-i përsëriti vetes, ndërsa për të disatën herë kishte hedhur stilolapsin poshtë bangës, e me pretekstin për ta ngritur kishte prekur kofshët gjithë mish të shoqeve që aq bukur i quante shoqkëza!
Si u bë i mërzitshëm me fërkimet, trajtoi tema me argumenta bindës rreth seksit e pozicionit të mashkullit në shoqëri, foli me elokuencën e alkolit rreth eksperiencave që pati vite e vite me rradhë, sa ishte e pamundur të mbaheshin të qeshurat gjithë ekstazë të vajzave.
I quajti rrëfimet e veta eksituese, e pa harruar të hidhte sytë ( se përse jo duart!) mbi format shpërthyese të vajzave në rritje e sipër, dëgjoi emrin ti lakohej e në çast, pas batutës në majë të gjuhës zëri i mësueses e përplasi jashtë klase, ku sdo të bëhej i besdisshëm as për vete, as për të tjerët. 
-Çtë bëj?-mendoi dhe pa pikë kuptimi vajti u fsheh në banjën e vajzave. Priti gjatë, pastaj i mërzitur nga budallëku që kishte menduar, doli prej saj. Fati i rrëshkiti keq atë çast, sepse pastruesja që e pa e izoloi me ulërima.U ndje i mbërthyer dhe i zënë në çark, shoqëroi nëndrejtoreshën tek zyra ku si rregull duhej të ishte drejtori. Mungesa e tij, e bëri të çlirohej. Emrin e kishte dhënë gabim e kjo çështje do mund të mbyllej me aq. 
U shoqërua nën arrest në klasë, ndëshkimi ishte shtyrë për më vonë. Ora në vazhdim e gjeti duke ngjitur mastikat mbi kokat e djemve përpara. U bë aq i besdisshëm, sa njëri prej tyre e spiunoi tek profesori, që pa e toleruar e dëboi si rrugaç jashtë. 
Duke dalë, u kthye shpejt dhe e përshëndeti duke ngritur gishtin e tretë në drejtim të mësuesit. Ky nuk e pa, e të qeshurat e nxënësve i interpretoi sipas botës së mbyllur provinciale që ishte pasuria e tij më e madhe.Lorenci priti derisa ra zilja për fillimin e pushimit. Si zakonisht, i vetëm, hodhi këmbët nga e çonin ato. Askush nuk i foli, asnjë vajzë nuk përqëndroi vështrimin mbi fytyrën e tij e dielli gjithmonë e më i nxehtë, po i shkaktonte kruarje të tmerrshme në kokë, për shkak të sapunit të tharë keqas që po binte erë ato momente. 
Nisi ecejaket e tij në kërkim të diçkaje, të një shpirti binjak që do të mund ti jepte një farë kuptimi ekzistencës së deriatëhershme. 
E magjepsi simpatia e brishtë e njërës, por kur e eksploroi nga koka  te këmbët, e ndjeu se ishte veshur me një palë atlete aq sportive, sa stononte e gjitha dhe i turpëruar i ktheu shpinën duke u larguar me nxitim.
Pastaj, nën minutat e pushimit që zgjaste sa të donte ai, pati edhe një eksperiencë tjetër, por shumë më tepër të hijshme. 
Përplasi shpatullën gjithë furi me dikë, e cila po e parakalonte. Vajza në fjalë, i ngriti një vështrim lutës ngjyrë bojëqielli, sa ai iu dorëzua bukurisë së saj, duke i kërkuar mëshirë Zotit për mëkatet e mëparshme.
 Kjo vajzë i foli e para, i kërkoi ndjesë, pastaj hapi krahun dhe e la të parakalonte. Duke u larguar, pa se ajo nuk mbante altlete, por këpucë normale shkolle dhe i magjepsur, u rrotullua 90 gradë, iu qep pas edhe ai me shpejtësi.
 Sapo iu afrua, brenda shkollës drejt një vendi pa nxënës, ajo ndaloi, çuditërisht e lodhur, vuri duart në bel, pastaj me njërën dorë filloi të kruhej në një vend të papërshtatshëm, duke i dhënë vetes kënaqësinë e shpifur se nuk po e shihte njeri.
Kjo mjaftoi që ai të bëhej hije në moment, të largohej me vrap jashtë, duke ndeshur kështu në takimin e papritur me njërin që e urrente aq shumë, sa mund ta shqyente sysh. 
U frynë që të dy gjithë mburrje e trimëri, fjalët i përdorën për të themeluar terrenin glorioz të grushtave që priteshin në vazhdim. 
U vërsulën mbi njëri-tjetrin egërsisht, duke lakuar farefisin përkatës. E çuditërisht, farefisi i kundërshtarit të Lorencit ishte aq i shtuar, sa edhe brenda asaj shkolle u gjendën 4-5 kushërinj të vitit të fundit që e rrethuan dhe e bastarduan me shkelma gjithëfarëvendesh. 
Konfuzioni që i rrethoi, i la shteg Lencit ti shpëtonte rrethit vicioz ku e futën.
I la forcat në një vrapim kilometrik sa më larg tyre, e duke qëndruar për tu mbushur me frymë në mes të një bulevardi gjithë pluhur, ndjeu zvarritjen e ngadalshme të një makine që frenoi mbi të

					 $ $ $

Spitali ishte spital. Si i tillë, i pamëshirshëm e gjithë papastërti, ai i jepte melankolinë e padëshiruar shpirtit të të sëmurit. Lenci në të kundërtën, pa e mbledhur dot veten ku ishte, u ndje i liruar nga amullia e trupit që nuk po i dhimbte më. Ishte e disata ditë në spital. Sot ishte përmendur për së mbari, nuk do të qëndronte shumë aty, megjithatë e kishte zënë një padurim i tepëruar e një zell për të rinisur jetën e re përjashta.
Ndjeu derën të hapej ngadalë. Nëna zgjati kokën dhe e përshëndeti me dhimbje e ngrohtësi. Dashuria e saj ishte një interpretim gjestesh e jo fjalësh. Lencit iu dhimbs piktura drithëruese e saj dhe i shtrëngoi me qejf duart që po rrudheshin dita ditës.
-Të skuqa sallamin për ta ngrënë. E solla me vete-i tha e shkreta nënë. E nxorri pa hezitim nga çanta dhe vuri re  që ai kishte përlyer gjithë vaj letrat me të cilat ishte mbështjellë. 
I automëshiruar, duke kafshuar si i çmendur copa sallami që skishin fund, Lenci pa zë lexonte dhe në vetvete qante jetën e adoleshentit, aq bukur të krijuar në ëndërrimet letrare të faqeve të ditarit të vet, të cilat nëna i kishte grisur për të mbështjellë sallamin më të skuqur e më të shijshëm të mëngjesit plot gromësima të tij

----------


## MI CORAZON

Me pelqeu shume !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

U largova nga Shqipëria menjëherë pas 8-vjeçares dhe vitet e gjimnazit ngelen veç se ëndrra. Vitet më të bukura të jetës i harxhova në një gjimnaz të huaj. Shkrimi juaj pikturoi ato ëndrra të harruara. Më pëlqeu më shumë se MI CORAZON  :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese!

----------


## eris

THX!

----------


## buna

ti i paske shkruar ato shenimet banale ne banjot e vajzave, qe gjithsesi une i lexoja me endje :buzeqeshje:  !

ke shume ajer, po nuk te ngop!do dhe me...

----------

